# Turning a fifth wheel dressing room into more of a living quarters trailer



## Nell J (Nov 28, 2013)

So I have an older four star goose neck horse trailer. The dressing room already has a heater and some wood storage containers put in that make a nice step up to the bed. I live in Minnesota and want to use it for small weekend competitions. I would like advise and/or pictures from anyone who has done work on their dressing rooms to make it more like a living quarters. 

I was thinking about using an inch thick foam insulation. Cut the correct size and pop it into place. Any other insulation ideas?

Next I wanted to cover the insulation with wood paneling.... but was wondering if water damage might be an issue. Is there a different type of paneling I can use?

Third, the carpet is a used and a little dirty despite cleaning it out. I was thinking of using the rubber padding they use in bathrooms based on the fact that it is easier to clean. Installation and covering the spacing on the sides could be an issue. 

Any ideas on extras, critics on my plans, or better suggestions are welcome!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

We had a 4-star that we did that to. Insulated, paneled, installed cabinets and a sink. Boot box contained the water tank, provided storage and served as a step up into the bed. We had bought it new so the carpet was still in good shape, and we had the ceiling insulated at the factory. Put in a small dorm sized fridge. Hubby cut a hole under the gooseneck to install a window unit air conditioner and then made a metal frame to hold it in place. Put in a walk-thru door to the horse section and I would set up a port-a-pot in the back once we got to where we were going. 

The things I wish we had done differently at the time.

Found an old, wrecked or junked camper that we could have pulled the cabinets from because we bought regular ones from Menards and they took up a lot of floor space. Probably would not have been much price difference. Would have been a bonus if the fridge/converter/water tank or pump had still been working.

Insulated the floor. If it's cold out, it doesn't matter how high you set the electric the air around the floor was COLD. Then would have put vinyl or laminate floors in because carpet in a horse trailer is impossible to keep clean. 


Those old 4-stars are good trailers. I know at some point after we bought ours (I think it was a '94 model) they made some changes and I really have no idea whether they were good changes or bad ones. When we traded it in on a used Sooner with full living quarters the dealer that we had originally bought it from gave us more in trade-in than we had originally bought it for and it was 12 years old. He had it sold by the next day.

My advice would be don't get in a hurry to get started and take some time to go to a trailer show or Congress (if you live anywhere near Ohio or have anything like it near you) and look around in LQ trailers to get an idea of how you want it laid out.


----------



## Nell J (Nov 28, 2013)

My mom has a living qaurters and prior had the work done to a featherlight to change it onto a living quarters type. Later she went I need a shower and I deserve comfort! LOL... Thanks for the tip on the floor and other help. It gives me more ideas. 

The paneling I need to think on. One gal in cold weather like me said it holds up but moisture where the metal is.... one of my main concerns. Thanks again so much!!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

The only moisture we had was the corners up in the gooseneck and that was only until hubby finally finished them out (he gets projects all done except for the last little thing and then it takes him awhile:evil: ) . He used the styrofoam type insulation and glued it to the aluminum walls. No moisture anywhere that was insulated in cold, hot or wet weather. Oh except for the windows and their frames will sweat in cold weather when you've got the heat going.

And I don't blame your mom. A full bath with a shower is exactly why we traded our 4-star in. The older I got the less I wanted to deal with cold, nasty shower houses at campgrounds. LOL


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

JCnGrace said:


> A full bath with a shower is exactly why we traded our 4-star in. The older I got the less I wanted to deal with cold, nasty shower houses at campgrounds. LOL


Or, in the case of the Great Smokey Mountains, no shower at most of the campgrounds....


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I just bought a little Softouch 2 horse slant that the dressing room had been converted into a little LQ. Sink, good sized fridge with freezer and a microwave. 

There is a page calle Horse Trailer Conversions on Face Book. I joined it and am getting good ideas of how I want to spiff this one up to be my very own. Take a look at it.


----------



## Nell J (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank QOS I joined the group!


----------

